# Beef Stew



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Simple home made goodness!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Mmmmmm...did I hear you say you wanted to share?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Oddly enough that is what we had for dinner tonight....


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Recipe?

Rick


----------



## saltcritter (Jul 19, 2009)

yea...recipe? looks great


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Wife's the cook on that.I will see if she will give it up.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Paymaster said:


> Wife's the cook on that.I will see if she will give it up.


OK great. I make a pretty mean BS too, just wanted to compare ingredients.

Rick


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

OK!!!!!!! I hate to announce this to the world but....... The secret ingredient is..............


McCormick's Beef Stew Mix!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

